# Boat Motor Service Person Needed!



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

I picked up my first boat last spring, a 17 footer with yamaha 90HP 2 stroke outboard motor. I am looking to have it serviced before the up coming fishing season. I was wondering if any members know anyone that does a good job for a decent price. I prefer to take it to someone in richmond or nearby area.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

The service should be done before the winter put away not before the warm season . With your outboard I would recommend you learn how to do a some service on it yourself so in case you are out in the water and you know what to do with motor, just my 2 cents think of it as another hobby for you.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for that  ..... I know the basics already changing the spark plugs etcs, but what I mean is I want someone that works on motors to have a once look over and make sure everything is running as it should be for peace of mind. I certainly can't wait to take the tarp off the boat sooner then I expected due to the nice temperature we have been having and get working and preping the boat, plan to start hitting the water come march


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Bridgeview Marine is good, that's where our boats always went. They're on river road, so that might appeal to you.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks Dbam!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I have always been one to DIY my motor boat needs....only call on a friend of you really need a helping hand. It's better that way....


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Its out of your area but Haney Marine in Maple Ridge is outstanding. Im a mechanic and always appreciate his honest advice and great service. The owner is there every day and knows his motors. I would never going any where else


----------

